# Inbetriebnehmerinnen



## Eliza (22 August 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob sich außer mir hier noch andere Inbetriebnehmerinnen tummeln. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr auf Baustellen mit den zumeist männlichen Kollegen gemacht? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr dabei im (nicht europäischen) Ausland gemacht?
Auf der anderen Seite würde mich auch interessieren, wie die männlichen Kollegen auf Frauen auf Baustellen reagieren. Habt ihr da ein Problem mit, dass euch auf Baustellen unter Umständen auch mal eine Frau was zu sagen hat oder mit euch gleichberechtigt zusammenarbeitet?
Meine Erfahrungen mit deutschen Kollegen sind da überwiegend positiv. Man wird zwar anfangs ein bisschen wie ein Exot behandelt, aber man kann mit mir durchaus auch ein Feierabendbier trinken!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jumper (22 August 2008)

Nichts besseres als eine Frau im Montageteam (Serviceteam..)
Das hebt die Stimmung an!!(zumindest meißtens)
Und vom Fachlichen können und Fachlichen Wissen kann sowohl ein mann als auch en Frau gut oder schlecht sein!! Da gibts keine Unterschiede für mich!!


----------



## e4sy (22 August 2008)

lass mich mal überlegen.. hab auf baustellen bisher nur "praktikantinnen" (trainees) getroffen... 

[eigeneMeinung] 
zu sagen hat man als inbetriebnehmer ja im team erst mal weniger... man darf jedoch seine meinung beim projekt-/baustellenleiter äußern...
denke jedoch, man (frau) sollte sich auf einzelfälle von belästigung einrichten (speziell auf montage)... 

bis man wirklcih was zu sagen hat, nennt man sich PL oder auch PV (projektverantwortlicher). ist es soweit hat man sein können unterbeweis gestellt und findet meistens auch anerkennung unter der männlichen bevölkerung.
[/eigeneMeinung]


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (22 August 2008)

Guten Morgen,


Eliza schrieb:


> Man wird zwar anfangs ein bisschen wie ein Exot behandelt, aber man kann mit mir durchaus auch ein Feierabendbier trinken!!!!!!!!!!



Ich würde sagen Sie Sind in dem Fall ein Exot (eigentlich eine Exotin )

Viel Spass weiterhin - ich würde mich freuen in unserem Bereich mehr Frauen vorzufinden, die sich mit der Technik und nicht nur mit dem kaufmännischen und der Werbung beschäftigen.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Full Flavor (22 August 2008)

Also wir hatten mal eine Bauleiterin. Die hatte was drauf aber hallo die konnte man fragen was man wollte die hatte immer die richtige Antwort.

Und von wegen belästigungen, wir waren nur auf montage und wenn jemand versucht sie zu "belästigen" die konnte sich wehren keine Angst


----------



## Eliza (22 August 2008)

e4sy schrieb:


> denke jedoch, man (frau) sollte sich auf einzelfälle von belästigung einrichten (speziell auf montage)...


 
*ACK* leider ja, aber man kann sich ja wehren.


----------



## Full Flavor (22 August 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> *ACK* leider ja, aber man kann sich ja wehren.


 
Nur das können leider nicht alle


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> Nur das können leider nicht alle



die fahren meiner meinung nach aber nur solange zu inbetriebnahmen, bis das passiert! ...sollten sie zumindest, wenn sie merken, dass sie sich nicht wehren können ...

aber was ist mit übergriffen von inbetriebnehmerinnen auf die kollegen?


----------



## e4sy (22 August 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> ...aber man kann mit mir durchaus auch ein Feierabendbier trinken!!!!!!!!!!


 
ich denke Eliza kommt mit dem rauen klima auf baustellen schon klar


----------



## Full Flavor (22 August 2008)

e4sy schrieb:


> ich denke Eliza kommt mit dem rauen klima auf baustellen schon klar


 
bast scho:s1::s1::s1::s1:


----------



## Eliza (22 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> aber was ist mit übergriffen von inbetriebnehmerinnen auf die kollegen?


 
gibt es sowas????? :shock:

also ich bin da in erster linie um zu arbeiten nicht um zu baggern.


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> in erster linie



 ...


----------



## Eliza (22 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...


 
lauf du mir mal übern weg......


----------



## e4sy (22 August 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> gibt es sowas????? :shock:


 
naja.. da es aj auch kaum inbetriebnehmerinnen gibt, ist auch die anzahl von übergriffen auf die männlichen kollegen verschwindend gering. 
wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte dass da einige kollegen sich nich wehren würden


----------



## Full Flavor (22 August 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> lauf du mir mal übern weg......


 

:sw9::sw19::sm17::sw8::sw15::sw4::sw14:

dann gehts rund


----------



## Cerberus (22 August 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> ...aber man kann mit mir durchaus auch ein Feierabendbier trinken!!!!!!!!!!


 
Also so wie ich dich einschätzen würde, wäre ich auch zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass du mit solchen Situationen keinerlei Probleme hast und auch die männliche Fraktion ab und zu ihren Senf abbekommt.



vierlagig schrieb:


> aber was ist mit übergriffen von inbetriebnehmerinnen auf die kollegen?





Eliza schrieb:


> gibt es sowas????? :shock:
> 
> also ich bin da in erster linie um zu arbeiten nicht um zu baggern.


 
Wir doch auch!*ROFL*


----------



## nade (22 August 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> gibt es sowas????? :shock:
> 
> also ich bin da in erster linie um zu arbeiten nicht um zu baggern.


Nur gut das der Satz nicht in einem Bauforum drin steht.
Wäre bestimmt auch sowas wie... Wieso? Arbeite doch... oder ist Baugrube ausbaggern keine Arbeit?
Und zum Humor, der wird ja Bekanntlich bei einem User nicht Gesonndert ausgewiesen...
Verbissen sehn es doch meist nur "Papiertieger".. mir pers. ists egal, wenn halt eben mehr Fachwissen und auch Praxiswissen vorhanden ist, ists so. Kommt auf den Umganston an. Wie man in den Wald reintuft, so schallts wieder raus.
Heißt ja auch Teamwork nicht Teamwürgh.. Sturstellen ist also fehl am Platz, die Arbeit muss geschaft werden und das geht besser mit nicht ernst gemeinten Stibblerreien, was aber auch von allen Beteiligten als solches verstanden werden kann/muß.
Also immer schön das :TOOL: ehren, und Spaß bei der Arbeit haben.


----------



## zotos (22 August 2008)

Warum ist das keine Umfrage?
Die sind zur Zeit ja wieder in Mode ;o)


----------



## Eliza (30 August 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Warum ist das keine Umfrage?
> Die sind zur Zeit ja wieder in Mode ;o)


 
Stimmt, Fehler vom Amt. 
Hab ja noch genug Zeit mir Umfragen auszudenken, hab ja URLAUB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vierlagig (30 August 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Stimmt, Fehler vom Amt.
> Hab ja noch genug Zeit mir Umfragen auszudenken, hab ja URLAUB!!!!!!!!!



nix besseres zu tun als dir umfragen auszudenken? draußen is sonne! schon gesehen? mußte mal die jalousien hochmachen


----------



## zotos (30 August 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Stimmt, Fehler vom Amt.
> Hab ja noch genug Zeit mir Umfragen auszudenken, hab ja URLAUB!!!!!!!!!



Ich bitte darum.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nix besseres zu tun als dir umfragen auszudenken? draußen is sonne! schon gesehen? mußte mal die jalousien hochmachen


 

DAS schreibt der richtige......*ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (30 August 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> DAS schreibt der richtige......*ROFL*



im gegensatz zu Eliza hab ich keinen urlaub und bin dieses wochende mit bereitschaft und schichtvertretung und überhaupt wochenendarbeit gut versorgt, danke


----------



## M_o_t (1 September 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher meist gute Erfahrungen. Allerdings durfte ich nicht nach Ägypten. Brasilien ist auch eher schwierig. USA gar kein Problem. Europa allgemein kein Problem. 
Gruß 
Silke


----------



## eYe (4 September 2008)

Könnten wir nicht mal eine MISS SPS-FORUM Wahl veranstalten? *g*


----------



## Cerberus (4 September 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Könnten wir nicht mal eine MISS SPS-FORUM Wahl veranstalten? *g*


 
Wie soll die aussehen? Auf dem Laufsteg rumstolzieren wird ja mal gar nicht in dieses Forum passen! Die Frauen hier haben ja auch was in der Birne!


----------



## eYe (4 September 2008)

Ich kenne genügend intelligente und sehr hübsche Frauen 

Aber es sollte eigentlich auch nur ein Scherz sein, denke nicht das die hier anwesenden Damen interesse daran haben. So forget it...


----------



## kiestumpe (4 September 2008)

..hmm Umfragen sind ja grad in Mode also ....*ROFL*


----------



## SBC-User (4 September 2008)

also ich für meinen teil hatte noch nicht das glück mit einer frau im team zu arbeiten. schade eigentlich


----------



## Question_mark (4 September 2008)

*Aber hier eher nicht ..*

Hallo,



			
				eYe schrieb:
			
		

> Könnten wir nicht mal eine MISS SPS-FORUM Wahl veranstalten?



Klar, und die Gewinnerin bekommt die restlichen kackbraunen T-Shirts mit dem SPS-Forum Logo als Hauptpreis. Mir gruselt es, also bei von mir geschätzten max. 5 weiblichen Teilnehmerinnen hier im Forum würde ich doch vorschlagen, das Du die weiblichen Bekanntschaften doch besser in einem anderem Umfeld suchen solltest.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (4 September 2008)

*Naja, habe da negative Erfahrungen*

Hallo,



			
				SBC-User schrieb:
			
		

> also ich für meinen teil hatte noch nicht das glück mit einer frau im team zu arbeiten. schade eigentlich



Ach du ärmster.  Schätze Dich glücklich ...
Hatte mal das Vergnügen. In einem WinCC Projekt habe ich einen ganzen Tag lang die SPS-Variablen angelegt. Zum Feierabend um 17.00 Uhr war meine ehrgeizige weibliche Kollegin dabei, die Variablentabelle mit Ihren eigenen Ergüssen durch Import einer bepi...ten Excel-Tabelle in meinem Projekt zu überschreiben. Hat Sie auch erfolgreich geschafft und sich in den Feierabend verabschiedet. Ich habe dann die halbe Nacht gearbeitet, um den richtigen Zustand wieder herzustellen.
Wenn die blöde Tröte wüsste, was am nächsten Morgen alles in ihrem Kaffee war  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Zefix (5 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wirst doch nicht ne gelbe Flüssigkeit Importiert haben ROFLMAO


----------



## Cerberus (5 September 2008)

Zefix schrieb:


> Wirst doch nicht ne gelbe Flüssigkeit Importiert haben ROFLMAO


 
War ja auch ne bepi..te Excel-Tabelle! *ROFL*


----------



## Eliza (8 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da haben wir ja alle richtig Glück gehabt, dass es nur perfekte Männer gibt und denen sowas nie passier.


----------



## Cerberus (8 September 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja alle richtig Glück gehabt, dass es nur perfekte Männer gibt und denen sowas nie passier.


 
Kennst uns ja!


----------



## Eliza (8 September 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Kennst uns ja!


 
Deswegen ja! "Das lief vorher, da war bestimmt ein Kollege dran." *ROFL*


----------



## Cerberus (8 September 2008)

Kann jedem mal passieren. Ist ja schließlich niemand perfekt. (Auch wenn sich manche dafür halten!)

Solange es nicht zur Gewohnheit wird, ist es in Ordnung. Ansonsten musste die Person (egal ob männlich oder weiblich) eben absägen!


----------

